# DirecTV CFO: HD Plans Moving Along



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*DirecTV CFO: HD Plans Moving Along*



> (Multichannel News) _ DirecTV Group chief financial officer Michael Palkovic said the direct-broadcast satellite giant is moving ahead in its plans to launch 100 HDTV channels by the end of the year http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6407416.html, but he conceded that some of those channels will be multiple feeds from sports packages like NFL Sunday Ticket http://www.nfl.com/ticket.
> 
> Palkovic said DirecTV already has about 70 HD channels under contract and that number is growing. But when asked whether Sunday Ticket would count as 13 separate HD channels -- the package airs 13 out-of-market games each week -- he said it would.
> ...


See the rest of the article at: *BroadcastNewsroom*


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

lol... i don't think it's a "new" channel if they've had it the last 2 years. if thats the case then we can count on 13 *NEW* HD channels every fall when football season starts.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Even though he does count the 13 ST gaves as 13 different channels, he did say there will be 70 or 80 other national channels.
I also noticed that the writer mentioned that D* will offer over 150 national HD channels, not the capability. OOPS!


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

I saw this article earlier today. It seems the AP took the meat of the Palkovic interview from Multichannel News ten days ago on 4/2/2007, then added some other news at the end on HD local activation in four additional markets

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6429787.html?display=Finance&q=directv+100+hd


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Still, 80 channels is 4 times more than what is available today from any provider. Even for those of us that don't have ST. 

Looking forward to later this year.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Seems its all the same story different year for D* and this subject. 100 HD CHANNELS!! WOO HOO!! Um .. these are local channels to which D* forgets to tell us in their marketing crap.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

SMosher said:


> Seems its all the same story different year for D* and this subject. 100 HD CHANNELS!! WOO HOO!! Um .. these are local channels to which D* forgets to tell us in their marketing crap.


This isn't 100 local channels they are talking about... these are national channels... RIF


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> This isn't 100 local channels they are talking about... these are national channels... RIF


Call it what you want. I dont see 100 by years end. Period! Its D* way of blowing smoke like they have done for several years.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

SMosher said:


> Seems its all the same story different year for D* and this subject. 100 HD CHANNELS!! WOO HOO!! Um .. these are local channels to which D* forgets to tell us in their marketing crap.


Hello E* friend!

Not sure how much you keep up on this given your a Dish customer but the capacity is for national conus channels, not spot beam locals. My "guess" is we'll see a lot more national RSN's, Cable Sports Networks and of course the current national HD channels such as Food Network, National Geographic HD, Cinemax HD, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

SMosher said:


> Call it what you want. I dont see 100 by years end. Period! Its D* way of blowing smoke like they have done for several years.


You're 100% right. I don't think they're making a promise to have 100 new HD channels by years end. Capacity maybe, but capacity doesn't equal 100 new channels.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Will or Won't... Guess we will have to revisit it on January 1, 2008.

Then we can debate... did they have 100 new channels... Do those "count" as 100 channels.

And if they didn't... DirecTV's fault, or not...
And then deal with all the threads... "I was lied too"


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Hello E* friend!
> 
> Not sure how much you keep up on this given your a Dish customer but the capacity is for national conus channels, not spot beam locals. My "guess" is we'll see a lot more national RSN's, Cable Sports Networks and of course the current national HD channels such as Food Network, National Geographic HD, Cinemax HD, etc, etc, etc...


Currently I'm a sub of both E* and D* aong with a pile of FTA garbage to boot.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Will or Won't... Guess we will have to revisit it on January 1, 2008.
> 
> Then we can debate... did they have 100 new channels... Do those "count" as 100 channels.
> 
> ...


Check that... "YOU ALL" not "WE" can revisit it and debate it, as I will probably be too busy on that holiday watching all the new HD channels that will be there... even if I don't have 100 to choose from...


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

SMosher said:


> Currently I'm a sub of both E* and D* aong with a pile of FTA garbage to boot.


Sorry about that, didn't see that on the bottom of your sig...

Why both services? You must REALLY like your TV!


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Check that... "YOU ALL" not "WE" can revisit it and debate it, as I will probably be too busy on that holiday watching all the new HD channels that will be there... even if I don't have 100 to choose from...


I hear you brother!

Does anyone really care?


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

SMosher said:


> Call it what you want. I dont see 100 by years end. Period! Its D* way of blowing smoke like they have done for several years.


I see by your sig you're apparently a new DirecTV subscriber... Why don't you just dump them and stick with your Dish service... what could DirecTV offer you that Dish already doesn't.. oh wait a minute...

*NFL ST
MLB EI*

Coming this fall in addition to the *Food, HGTV, Starz!, A&E, National Geographic, NFL HD *which Dish has we'll also be getting in HD:

*Cinemax E/W
Starz! W
HBO W
SHO W
TMC

MHD
Versus Full Time/ Golf Channel
Bravo
Cartoon
Chiller
Cnn
FX
History
SCI-FI
Sleuth
Speed
TBS
USA
Weather Channel*

*In early 2008:

ESPN News
Disney
Toon Disney
ABC Family
MGM*

This is just a list of what's already been announced, and verified, plus all the RSNs spotbeams we currently get will most likely go national.

Plus we'll have that little thing called *VOD* in a couple of months.

Some channels might not be ready, but the future looks bright for DirecTV subs.

Or you could just stick with Dish.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> I hear you brother!
> 
> Does anyone really care?


Apparently all the Dish zealots who keep popping up in the DirecTV forums dissing every little milestone as we approach the new HD additions... I don't visit the Dish forums but I doubt DirecTV subs are going over there and stirring stuff up... and if they are it's not as much as what's going on in these forums.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> Apparently all the Dish zealots who keep popping up in the DirecTV forums dissing every little milestone as we approach the new HD additions... I don't visit the Dish forums but I doubt DirecTV subs are going over there and stirring stuff up... and if they are it's not as much as what's going on in these forums.


I don't care what name is on the dish outside your house. Both companies suck imo. 
I was a former D* customer when RCA was the only player in the 18" market. It was a great idea, it was the perfect picture. This isnt a feud between you and I or us and them. Its more of how many times is either company going to tell us one thing and not do it? Look how tight E* wallets are. Its starting to hurt them. Look how D* has bs marketing. So before we start name calling and such remember where I stand. Im on the fence and real tired of both companies and the cost of this TV life I'll call a luxory instead of enjoyment. I dont intend to offend anyone. So please, relax. I'm really a good guy.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

SMosher said:


> I don't care what name is on the dish outside your house. Both companies suck imo.
> I was a former D* customer when RCA was the only player in the 18" market. It was a great idea, it was the perfect picture. This isnt a feud between you and I or us and them. Its more of how many times is either company going to tell us one thing and not do it? Look how tight E* wallets are. Its starting to hurt them. Look how D* has bs marketing. So before we start name calling and such remember where I stand. Im on the fence and real tired of both companies and the cost of this TV life I'll call a luxory instead of enjoyment. I dont intend to offend anyone. So please, relax. I'm really a good guy.


That wasn't a shot at you exactly, don't worry I'm not offended. There ARE certain indviduals however that pop their heads in some threads on a regular basis to discount news and press releases.

There are a lot of people here who research and post info to the benefit of other forum members. There are others who feel empowered to continually discount facts as fiction.

Do companies miss the mark? Of course. They do their best to meet timelines... some which are tough.

I've been with DirecTV for over ten years now... I thought of bringing on Dish service when they started bringing on new HD content but I stuck it out. I've never really had any problems with their service the entire and they have been really fair to me when it came to all the upgrades in the past 18 months.

Fios is being run in my neighborhood at the moment but if DirecTV comes through on the new HD content and VOD I'm sure they'll have me for life.

:engel10:


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

SMosher said:


> I don't care what name is on the dish outside your house. Both companies suck imo.
> I was a former D* customer when RCA was the only player in the 18" market. It was a great idea, it was the perfect picture. This isnt a feud between you and I or us and them. Its more of how many times is either company going to tell us one thing and not do it? Look how tight E* wallets are. Its starting to hurt them. Look how D* has bs marketing. So before we start name calling and such remember where I stand. Im on the fence and real tired of both companies and the cost of this TV life I'll call a luxory instead of enjoyment. I dont intend to offend anyone. So please, relax. I'm really a good guy.


I was a Dish customer for 4 years so I've seen both sides... Each company certainly has their flaws... You sound like a good guy so you're forgiven...


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

The only thing that really matters to me is that DirecTV carries every major HD channel. 

Whether it's 50 or 75 or 100 HD channels really doesn't matter and I could never imagine debating the issue.

Just provide every major HD channel (that it actually available) and all will be great.

Seems like they're on schedule as long as the D10 Sat goes up in June.

The future is bright.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

byron said:


> lol... i don't think it's a "new" channel if they've had it the last 2 years. if thats the case then we can count on 13 *NEW* HD channels every fall when football season starts.


Why are you so focused on the word *"NEW"*?
I went through both articles and didn't see that word used anywhere.

I guess YOUR eyes *IMAGINED* what they WANTED to see.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I still think that if they had the capacity, they should add Voom. There are those of us who would like to have it, although it certainly does not override D*s other advantages. And just because the CFO made his anti-Voom comment does not mean it is set in stone.

I had E* for a long time and moved to D* just before getting HD and I'm happy.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

While E* has compressed the life out of some of the Voom channels, so it seems, it doesn't mean that D* would have to, nor that they aren't valuable channels to add. And they would count toward the 100 channels better than the NFL ST 

That said, Voom might be more expensive than DIRECTV is willing to spend or Voom may have been ridiculed to the point that they don't want to touch it. (And if so, Voom would have to work on its positioning and marketing.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

Sixto said:


> The only thing that really matters to me is that DirecTV carries every major HD channel.
> 
> Whether it's 50 or 75 or 100 HD channels really doesn't matter and I could never imagine debating the issue.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. I looks like D* will carry every major HD channel with the exception of Voom. I haven't seen Voom so I won't comment on how good or bad it is. At the same I won't complain about not having it either. The other channels VeniceDre listed interest me much more than what I know about Voom.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> While E* has compressed the life out of some of the Voom channels, so it seems, it doesn't mean that D* would have to, nor that they aren't valuable channels to add. And they would count toward the 100 channels better than the NFL ST
> 
> That said, Voom might be more expensive than DIRECTV is willing to spend or Voom may have been ridiculed to the point that they don't want to touch it. (And if so, Voom would have to work on its positioning and marketing.)
> 
> ...


Compression is currently the name of the game. Doesn't matter if it is D*, E* or cable. But, I think the worse one right now is cable.

I read on our local cable discussion groups about how the HD pictures are actually unwatchable and pixelized really bad, because of over compression. At least the D* HD channels are watchable.

You can see from day to day, how they compress the signals more or less, by checking out the PQ. It was really noticeable during football season when they had all of the extra HD channels on for the Sunday games. During that time many of the other HD and SD channels looked real bad, but later in the day, after the games, they would improve.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

The article says next year-which means 08-so I am not expecting any new channels early next year. In a way I am disappointed but I can always change back to E in Nov-which I may do. Just have to be patient Max.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

max1 said:


> The article says next year-which means 08-so I am not expecting any new channels early next year. In a way I am disappointed but I can always change back to E in Nov-which I may do. Just have to be patient Max.


The article says this


> When DirecTV's capacity expansion is completed next year, it will offer more than 1,500 local HDTV channels and more than 150 national HDTV channels.


Remember that there are two new satellites being launched. The quote from the article means that the 2nd new satellite won't be activated until next year since it isn't probably going to launch until December of this year or early next year. However, the first one is launching in June so barring any setbacks it will be activated before the end of this year. D* has stated that this one satellite will be able to supply the 100 HD channels.


----------



## colts19 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sixto said:


> The only thing that really matters to me is that DirecTV carries every major HD channel.
> 
> Whether it's 50 or 75 or 100 HD channels really doesn't matter and I could never imagine debating the issue.
> 
> ...


This post says it all. If you give me everything in hd I'm a happy camper. I was with dish for 2 years and had few complaints, I only switched to D because of the tivo. I now have the new h20 a hd-250 and the ability to dvr everything and I am a very happy camper.

tim


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Honestly, this debate is silly. And we have it over and over and over again. I am having a hard time watching everything I want to watch live and have recorded now. I am going to have to cut something out of my life so that I can get it all watched when we get 20 new HD channels, let alone 100. Mmmm, what will it be? Horizontal time in the bedroom(both activities), nope. Work, not for a long time(10 years), by then it will be 500 HD channels to watch!!! I already eat meals watching TV. Can't watch in the shower or when I am shaving. What am I going to do??????


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

MikeR7 said:


> Can't watch in the shower or when I am shaving. What am I going to do??????


Well, you know they do make waterproof TVs. 

http://www.luxist.com/2006/07/03/aquavision-waterproof-tvs/


----------



## mike_augie (Oct 10, 2006)

I guess that all this 100 or 200 or 300 channels does not matter a whole lot right now anyway because in real life there is what maybe 20 national channels right now if even that???so one sat "might" carry all the hd locals and all the national hd that is ready right now.....


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sure there aren't 100 HD channels out there yet...

you can almost imagine it...

some exec in a boardroom alone...

and the tv turns on....static...but a voice echoes forth

"if you build it....they will come"


----------



## mike_augie (Oct 10, 2006)

I would .....and am ready......


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

MikeR7 said:


> Honestly, this debate is silly. And we have it over and over and over again. I am having a hard time watching everything I want to watch live and have recorded now. I am going to have to cut something out of my life so that I can get it all watched when we get 20 new HD channels, let alone 100. Mmmm, what will it be? Horizontal time in the bedroom(both activities), nope. Work, not for a long time(10 years), by then it will be 500 HD channels to watch!!! I already eat meals watching TV. Can't watch in the shower or when I am shaving. What am I going to do??????


Well...in my case, I will simply be watching content in HD that I currently watch in SD. Sports especially, but there are a few series I watch that are still SD-only.

New compelling content would be great, of course; if it is good enough, I'll find time to watch it--bumping other stuff if need be. I do find, though, that having a DVR doesn't mean I watch a lot more TV, but that I have a lot more control over when I watch it. And cutting out commercials means watching complete shows takes less of my time.


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> I see by your sig you're apparently a new DirecTV subscriber... Why don't you just dump them and stick with your Dish service... what could DirecTV offer you that Dish already doesn't.. oh wait a minute...
> 
> *NFL ST
> MLB EI*
> ...


Can we also get DLB with that HD? 

[edit] Does E* even have DLB on it's DVR?


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

uncrules said:


> Remember that there are two new satellites being launched. The quote from the article means that the 2nd new satellite won't be activated until next year since it isn't probably going to launch until December of this year or early next year. However, the first one is launching in June so barring any setbacks it will be activated before the end of this year. D* has stated that this one satellite will be able to supply the 100 HD channels.


A couple of points...

Satellite launches: DirecTV-11 is scheduled for launch on Sea-Launch (on a Zenit booster) which, as I'm sure most people know, suffered a catstophic failure a couple of months ago and will not be resuming launch operations for several months. Unfortunately, THAT is the one scheduled for June. Unless they secure a booster from another launch provider, that satellite is NOT going up in June. Sea-Launch is unlikely to resume operations any sooner than September.

The other Ka satellite, DirecTV-10, is scheduled for launch on a Proton booster from Baikonur under a contract with ILS. Unfortunately, ILS recently had a failure as well with the second stage of one of their boosters, and so launches there were suspended as well. Operations just resumed there with the launch of Anik F3. The original schedule would have had DirecTV-10 launched in early July, but, due to the backlog, it will most likely not fly before late August or early September (unless they can swap launch slots with someone).

So, unless DirecTV books another launch vehicle, deployment of national HD much before the very end of the year is unlikely. They will probably beat 12/31, but not by much.

Switching launch vehicles is possible, but the size of these satellites limits options a bit. They'll need an Ariane 5 or a Delta 4 (I don't think an Atlas will cut it, and Long March surely won't).

DirecTV is not the only one effected by this. The next scheduled Sea-Launch mission is Echostar-11 (I'm not sure I'd want to have my satellite on the first launch of a rocket after a pad explosion).

The other point is the number of available channels: I think what we will see is that once the capacity is available, more HD channels will be launched. Various content providers, even if not currently planning HD versions of their channels, will rush to do so once their competitors are available in HD.

Bottom line, while there may not be 100 channels available by 12/31/07, the numbers will rise very quickly.


----------



## DIRECTV-10 (Mar 30, 2007)

I must say virtually all of the information you have posted here is incorrect. And who would know better than me?

I am actually mere days away from leaving for Russia - for my June 2006 launch from the Baikonur Cosmodome. Another of my brothers DIRECTV 11 is next door here in El Segundo in a clean room, he was told to expect launching around the end of this year. DIRECTV12 is also not very far behind on the final assembly line, and has our backs if need be.

I know all of you are very impatient, but I can assure you that I am more than prepared and capable to provide you ALL that you expect.

I wish I could say some more - but I really am under constraints. But I promise I won't let any of you down.



Titan25 said:


> A couple of points...
> 
> Satellite launches: DirecTV-11 is scheduled for launch on Sea-Launch (on a Zenit booster) which, as I'm sure most people know, suffered a catstophic failure a couple of months ago and will not be resuming launch operations for several months. Unfortunately, THAT is the one scheduled for June. Unless they secure a booster from another launch provider, that satellite is NOT going up in June. Sea-Launch is unlikely to resume operations any sooner than September.
> 
> ...


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Titan25 said:


> The other Ka satellite, DirecTV-10, is scheduled for launch on a Proton booster from Baikonur under a contract with ILS. Unfortunately, ILS recently had a failure as well with the second stage of one of their boosters, and so launches there were suspended as well. Operations just resumed there with the launch of Anik F3. The original schedule would have had DirecTV-10 launched in early July, but, due to the backlog, it will most likely not fly before late August or early September (unless they can swap launch slots with someone).
> 
> So, unless DirecTV books another launch vehicle, deployment of national HD much before the very end of the year is unlikely. They will probably beat 12/31, but not by much.


You're wrong... DirecTV 10 was originally scheduled for April 2007

ILS confirmed that there next launch is DirecTV 10 in June 2007. It is scheduled and they expect the launch team to arrive in May and will start their mission blog soon after.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

DirecTV10 said:


> I must say virtually all of the information you have posted here is incorrect. And who would know better than me?
> 
> I am actually mere days away from leaving for Russia - for my June 2006 launch from the Baikonur Cosmodome. Another of my brothers DIRECTV 11 is next door here in El Segundo in a clean room, he was told to expect launching around the end of this year. DIRECTV12 is also not very far behind on the final assembly line, and has our backs if need be.
> 
> ...


Hey DirecTV10... good to hear from ya... I was wondering when you would chime in... As it is I type too slow and you beat me to post on his misinformation.

Good to hear from ya buddy!

I waved to ya when I drove past your assembly room the other day... Did you feel me?

:gott:


----------



## DIRECTV-10 (Mar 30, 2007)

No problem man. I have been confined here so long I can't wait to begin the journey.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DirecTV10 said:


> I must say virtually all of the information you have posted here is incorrect. And who would know better than me?
> 
> I am actually mere days away from leaving for Russia - for my June 2006 launch from the Baikonur Cosmodome. Another of my brothers DIRECTV 11 is next door here in El Segundo in a clean room, he was told to expect launching around the end of this year. DIRECTV12 is also not very far behind on the final assembly line, and has our backs if need be.
> 
> ...


I'm very happy you decided to speak up...


----------



## auribe14 (Aug 2, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> I still think that if they had the capacity, they should add Voom. There are those of us who would like to have it, although it certainly does not override D*s other advantages. And just because the CFO made his anti-Voom comment does not mean it is set in stone.


I've never had Dish, but if D* can get a channel that shows the Spanish soccer games in HD like the Worldsport channel does, then I know of nothing else I would be missing that is on Voom.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I've never had Dish, but if D* can get a channel that shows the Spanish soccer games in HD like the Worldsport channel does, then I know of nothing else I would be missing that is on Voom.


That's the thing about niche channels--I won't watch your favorite, you won't watch mine, but they add to the "something-for-everyone" variety.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm sure glad we have so many 'experts' that post info that's so wrong it's not funny.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

RAD said:


> I'm sure glad we have so many 'experts' that post info that's so wrong it's not funny.


This is why my daily post count has gone down as of late... I still wish to remain credible :lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Titan25 said:


> A couple of points...
> 
> Satellite launches: DirecTV-11 is scheduled for launch on Sea-Launch (on a Zenit booster) which, as I'm sure most people know, suffered a catstophic failure a couple of months ago and will not be resuming launch operations for several months. Unfortunately, THAT is the one scheduled for June. Unless they secure a booster from another launch provider, that satellite is NOT going up in June. Sea-Launch is unlikely to resume operations any sooner than September.


This is all correct. Currently the next SeaLaunch is scheduled for October which fits with a return to operations in September.


> The other Ka satellite, DirecTV-10, is scheduled for launch on a Proton booster from Baikonur under a contract with ILS. Unfortunately, ILS recently had a failure as well with the second stage of one of their boosters, and so launches there were suspended as well. Operations just resumed there with the launch of Anik F3. The original schedule would have had DirecTV-10 launched in early July, but, due to the backlog, it will most likely not fly before late August or early September (unless they can swap launch slots with someone).


Some of this is correct. They did have a quiet hold (the manifest seems to have been built around that failure analysis). Anik F3 launched was perfect. As others have pointed out, ILS has confirmed and now two launch calendars have updated for a June scheduled launch of D10.


> So, unless DirecTV books another launch vehicle, deployment of national HD much before the very end of the year is unlikely. They will probably beat 12/31, but not by much.
> 
> Switching launch vehicles is possible, but the size of these satellites limits options a bit. They'll need an Ariane 5 or a Delta 4 (I don't think an Atlas will cut it, and Long March surely won't).


FYI: The Boeing contract for D10, D11, and D12 list the following requirement for LV: Sea Launch (6100), Arianespace 5 ECA, Atlas 5
(521) and/or ProtonM/BreezeM Long Fairing. The hardest part of switching this late (if a launch slot were available!) is changing the mount and fairings. As you are aware, not very likely at all for D10, but still conceivable for D11.


> DirecTV is not the only one effected by this.


So true!


> The next scheduled Sea-Launch mission is Echostar-11 (I'm not sure I'd want to have my satellite on the first launch of a rocket after a pad explosion).


No quite so true. Currently Thuraya 3 is the "Return to Flight" mission in October. E11 is currently scheduled as the November Launch. With D11 as the December launch.


> The other point is the number of available channels: I think what we will see is that once the capacity is available, more HD channels will be launched. Various content providers, even if not currently planning HD versions of their channels, will rush to do so once their competitors are available in HD.
> 
> Bottom line, while there may not be 100 channels available by 12/31/07, the numbers will rise very quickly.


HTH,
Tom


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Contracts for 70 or 100 or 1000 channels don't mean squat if the content providers that those contracts are held with don't have the content available or the means to transmit it in place.

Which at present is the case for the vast majority of the aforementioned 70 contracts.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Racer88 said:


> Contracts for 70 or 100 or 1000 channels don't mean squat if the content providers that those contracts are held with don't have the content available or the means to transmit it in place.
> 
> Which at present is the case for the vast majority of the aforementioned 70 contracts.


The way I look at the list, the majority look like their normal schedule of programming is film based, which while it may be in 4:3 could be shown in HD farily easily, it they weren't originally shot in 16:9 and shot for 4:3 showing. And nowhere do I see any mention that these channels will show nothing but HD originated programming/content 24x7 except the niche HD channels that are available only in HD. As for your comment about having the means to transmit, do you mean to the end customer or to DirecTV's broadcast centers?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

SMosher said:


> Call it what you want. I dont see 100 by years end. Period! Its D* way of blowing smoke like they have done for several years.


Directv needs a smokestack.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm seeing more new SD programing shown in "letterbox" than before. This seems to me to be a sign that the program was recorded with HD equipment, though I don't get the channel in HD yet.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

2 years from now this discussion will be mute. Analog will be gone. Some broadcasters (I am thinking of religious ones in particular) will probably cease to exist due to the costs of HD. 

HD is an evolving technology. Reminds me of the early days of Microsoft and their ever (still?) evolving software. Any one remember Windows before 3.1? Look how far computers have come in the space of 15 or so years. It will be the same with HD. 15 years from now we will look back and "remember" the early days of HD and the cursed HR20 

I give DirecTV the benefit of the doubt. It is NOT to their advantage to deliberately piss off their customers. HD is "good" for DirecTV .........more customers, more money.

Someone, Earl? mentioned revisiting this discussion at a later date. Would be interesting to see "who" was right,or if any of us were right?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

brucegrr said:


> 2 years from now this discussion will be mute. Analog will be gone. Some broadcasters (I am thinking of religious ones in particular) will probably cease to exist due to the costs of HD.


You're mixing apples and grapefruit. Two years from now OVER THE AIR analog will be gone. That has absolutely nothing to do with HD, nor does it require cable to change. We may very well continue to see analog cable service for a long time. I have no idea what the cost of digital television (in standard def) transmission is versus analog television transmission. Probably lower recurring cost, but I don't know what the start up cost is. However there is no requirement to convert to hi-def.

Carl


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

brucegrr said:


> 2 years from now this discussion will be mute. Analog will be gone. Some broadcasters (I am thinking of religious ones in particular) will probably cease to exist due to the costs of HD.
> 
> HD is an evolving technology. Reminds me of the early days of Microsoft and their ever (still?) evolving software. Any one remember Windows before 3.1? Look how far computers have come in the space of 15 or so years. It will be the same with HD. 15 years from now we will look back and "remember" the early days of HD and the cursed HR20
> 
> ...


I just don't want to wait 15 years...


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

carl6 said:


> We may very well continue to see analog cable service for a long time. I have no idea what the cost of digital television (in standard def) transmission is versus analog television transmission. Probably lower recurring cost, but I don't know what the start up cost is. However there is no requirement to convert to hi-def.
> 
> Carl


The cable companies are actually motivated to a degree to get away from analog over cable. It hogs a huge amount of bandwidth so in order for them to compete with sat and now telcos, they need to get their base off analog and on to digital. Has nothing to do with the government but market forces. Didn't Comcast announce plans to fully convert to digital starting in Chicago area this year?


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Some of this is correct. They did have a quiet hold (the manifest seems to have been built around that failure analysis). Anik F3 launched was perfect. As others have pointed out, ILS has confirmed and now two launch calendars have updated for a June scheduled launch of D10.


I'll take your (better informed) word for it...I was going by the last manifest I had seem which showed DirecTV-10 scheduled for July, and these things usually slip at least a month, hence my guess of August or so. If ILS is now quoting a June window, then I'll predict a July launch. 



Tom Robertson said:


> FYI: The Boeing contract for D10, D11, and D12 list the following requirement for LV: Sea Launch (6100), Arianespace 5 ECA, Atlas 5 (521) and/or ProtonM/BreezeM Long Fairing. The hardest part of switching this late (if a launch slot were available!) is changing the mount and fairings. As you are aware, not very likely at all for D10, but still conceivable for D11.


Thanks for the info...good to know an Atlas can do the job. May come in handy if the Zenit inquiry turns up a manufacturing defect.



Tom Robertson said:


> No quite so true. Currently Thuraya 3 is the "Return to Flight" mission in October. E11 is currently scheduled as the November Launch. With D11 as the December launch.
> 
> HTH,
> Tom


Again, I was going by the last manifest I had seen that showed Echostar 11 in March and Thuraya 3 in April (obviously before the explosion). I guess Echostar's contract had either a later penalty date or a lower penalty payment.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

brewer4 said:


> Didn't Comcast announce plans to fully convert to digital starting in Chicago area this year?


Not only announced but it's going on now in the city of Chicago, the burbs will be coming up next.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Carl,

I understand the differences.

In 2 years those who are still broadcasting SD will be the dinosaurs. With most major broadcasts being in HD by then most of us will refuse to watch SD.

Last year I talked to a local operator of a Community cable company. They go head to head with Time Warner in this town. I asked him about his plan for digital cable. His answer? No one really wants it. I wonder where this company will be in a couple of years? Bought out by Time Warner? Bankrupt? He has his head in the sand if he thinks SD is the future. It is the past and in a few years will be a quaint notation in the history of TV.

Operators and broadcasters will either evolve of become extinct.

Bruce


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm seeing more new SD programing shown in "letterbox" than before. This seems to me to be a sign that the program was recorded with HD equipment, though I don't get the channel in HD yet.


I have noticed that also. I can vision a few years down the road, everything being broadcast in 16x9 HD. There would only need be one receiver, like the current H20. If you have a HDTV you can hook up the receiver via HDMI or component outputs. If you have a standard 4x3 TV you will use the composite connections, and set your format up with horizontal bars on the top and bottom of the screen. The opposite of what we currently have to do when we have a HDTV and view SD channels. Except our bars are vertical, instead of horizontal.

If they changed everyone's receiver out to a H20 and HR20, they could accomplish that today. Then as new HD channels went on line, they could eliminate that networks SD feed, and think of all the bandwidth that could free up.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Racer88 said:


> Contracts for 70 or 100 or 1000 channels don't mean squat if the content providers that those contracts are held with don't have the content available or the means to transmit it in place.
> 
> Which at present is the case for the vast majority of the aforementioned 70 contracts.


I wouldn't say "vast" majority. Many of the names D* has mentioned have already announced going live by September or so. That would give D* most of those 70 by early fall.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

loudo said:


> If they changed everyone's receiver out to a H20 and HR20, they could accomplish that today. Then as new HD channels went on line, they could eliminate that networks SD feed, and think of all the bandwidth that could free up.


"You're" going the right direction, but SD is about 1/5th the bandwidth of HD, so there would be a 5 to 1 problem [as today], where "they" would need to drop five SD for one HD.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Titan25 said:


> I'll take your (better informed) word for it...I was going by the last manifest I had seem which showed DirecTV-10 scheduled for July, and these things usually slip at least a month, hence my guess of August or so. If ILS is now quoting a June window, then I'll predict a July launch.
> 
> Thanks for the info...good to know an Atlas can do the job. May come in handy if the Zenit inquiry turns up a manufacturing defect.
> 
> Again, I was going by the last manifest I had seen that showed Echostar 11 in March and Thuraya 3 in April (obviously before the explosion). I guess Echostar's contract had either a later penalty date or a lower penalty payment.


At one point or another, everything you said was true. And I still am finding some launch calendars that would support most of what you said. 

I'm now up to tracking 8 different launch calendars and no two seem to complete agreement, so I understand that keeping up is nearly impossible! Lwilli201 did an awesome job asking ILSlaunch, they answered and he's now likely responsible for changing at least 1 launch calendar! 

So, keep your eyes open and keep on posting. Together, and only together, can we keep these guys straight! 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

SMosher said:


> Call it what you want. I dont see 100 by years end. Period! Its D* way of blowing smoke like they have done for several years.


I guess I don't understand. Almost 2 years ago D* announced _capacity_ for this year. Capacity that will only take one of the two satellites. The only major slippage I've seen was in some HD locals late last year as HR20 sales sky-rocketed beyond wildest expectations. So perhaps I'm missing something. What promise has been made that has been broken?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> "You're" going the right direction, but SD is about 1/5th the bandwidth of HD, so there would be a 5 to 1 problem [as today], where "they" would need to drop five SD for one HD.


I hear you there, I was referring to the fact that they would gain more free bandwidth by transmitting only one channel per network. But, yes it would take 5 eliminated SD channels to give 1 more HD channel.

Is the ratio still the same 5 to 1, using 5-MPG2 SDs to 1-MPG4 HD, as it is using 5-MPG2 SDs to 1-MPG2 HD?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

loudo said:


> I hear you there, I was referring to the fact that they would gain more free bandwidth by transmitting only one channel per network. But, yes it would take 5 eliminated SD channels to give 1 more HD channel.
> 
> Is the ratio still the same 5 to 1, using 5-MPG2 SDs to 1-MPG4 HD, as it is using 5-MPG2 SDs to 1-MPG2 HD?


No MPEG-4 is better, but I don't have "the numbers" and so use "the easy way out".  
Maybe "only" 3 to 1


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> No MPEG-4 is better, but I don't have "the numbers" and so use "the easy way out".
> Maybe "only" 3 to 1


Last time I saw anyone do an actual bit rate analysis it broke down something like this:

1 MPEG2 SD channel on 101: ~2.5 Mbits/sec
1 MPEG2 HD channel on 110/119: ~14 Mbits/sec
1 MPEG4 HD channel on 99/103: ~9 Mbits/sec

These are averages - any channel could take more or less at any moment. It is also at least a few month's old, so may or may not include any resolution games DirecTV plays with the MPEG2 HD feeds. The HD channels are both 1080i.

So, yes, the SD/HD ratio for MPEG4 HD is roughly 3:1 (slightly more, but pretty close). Still a lot better than the 5 or 6 to 1 ratio for MPEG2 HD.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

loudo said:


> Still, 80 channels is 4 times more than what is available today from any provider.


This is not true. 80 is a little more than than 2-1/2 times what DirecTV's closest competitor currently has.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> So perhaps I'm missing something. What promise has been made that has been broken?


The plan was for the capacity to carry 150 CONUS HD channels in 2007. It will take both DirecTV 10 and DirecTV 11 to reach that number, right? Capacity in this context should mean the ability to carry that many channels simultaneously as opposed to the staggered capacity that they are currently owning up to.


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

carl6 said:


> You're mixing apples and grapefruit. Two years from now OVER THE AIR analog will be gone. That has absolutely nothing to do with HD, nor does it require cable to change. We may very well continue to see analog cable service for a long time. I have no idea what the cost of digital television (in standard def) transmission is versus analog television transmission. Probably lower recurring cost, but I don't know what the start up cost is. However there is no requirement to convert to hi-def.
> 
> Carl


I would like to see analog stick around. I know start throwing stones now. However when the weather is bad your OTA HD will get knocked out real easy. Analog isn't pretty but you can count on it in the worst weather.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> The plan was for the capacity to carry 150 CONUS HD channels in 2007. It will take both DirecTV 10 and DirecTV 11 to reach that number, right? Capacity in this context should mean the ability to carry that many channels simultaneously as opposed to the staggered capacity that they are currently owning up to.


As I do the math it only takes one satellite to reach 150 conus. But it is a bit of a squeeze.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

I'd settle with 10 new national channels, if I could pick the channels. FX, Sci-Fi, a couple more HBOs... but it'll probably be shopping, spors and church channels.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> The plan was for the capacity to carry 150 CONUS HD channels in 2007. It will take both DirecTV 10 and DirecTV 11 to reach that number, right? Capacity in this context should mean the ability to carry that many channels simultaneously as opposed to the staggered capacity that they are currently owning up to.


Well here you are the one that is wrong. For the first part it is STILL 2007 so you can't say this is broken - as of yet anyhow.

Second - and quite clearly you (as did DirecTV) use the word PLAN. The plan you cite ALWAYS included needing the launch of 2 satellites this year (as you well know) and they in fact have done 100% of their part to make that happen - BUYING the sats. This is and was a plan based on lots of things (all known) coming together, and also included the inherent risks - such as a launch failure, or other similar type of event.

IMO it is more than foolish to say a company broke a promise when they have actually done what they said they would do in proper fashion in order to provide what they laid out in the plan.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ScoBuck said:


> Well here you are the one that is wrong. For the first part it is STILL 2007 so you can't say this is broken - as of yet anyhow.


I didn't say that they broke any promises. I'm am questioning the possibility of their current claims though.


> Second - and quite clearly you (as did DirecTV) use the word PLAN.


I was very careful to use the word plan as opposed to promise. What DirecTV is assuring us of now is that the plan is still on track and I have to wonder if they're using the same math in claiming HD capacity as they are in claiming HD channels available at year-end. Being able to deliver most of the content of 100 channels at one time or another is decidedly different from being able to send down 100 HD channels at once.

My only contention was that if two satellites brings 150 channels of HD capacity, then one probably brings less than 100 channels of capacity without making some serious assumptions about how many of those channels aren't sending HD content (or are dark) at any one time.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> I didn't say that they broke any promises.


I think you need to re-read (again). Your reply was specifically given to Tibber (you even quoted his post) about what promises were broken. If you weren't saying that this is a broken promise, then are you saying you are just trolling?

You are quite the spin doctor when you are wrong.


----------



## Happy Camper (Mar 31, 2007)

Competition between available media sources will ultimately take care of all this, and consumers will get what the majority is willing to buy. I want more HD, and I am ever hopeful that the various broadcasters and delivery companies will send it to me.

Still, I never believe a darn thing that comes from the mouths of the overpromising, misleading D* marketing liars. I believe what I see on the channel guide. That's the only thing in this debate which is real. What I see now is less HD on D* than I see on FIOS. That may ultimately change, but D's empty trumpeting has been going on for a long time-mainly because that's all they've got, for now.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

No one who relies on the areospace industry has positive control of a success oriented schedule. 


--- CHAS


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Happy Camper said:


> Still, I never believe a darn thing that comes from the mouths of the overpromising, misleading D* marketing liars. I believe what I see on the channel guide. That's the only thing in this debate which is real. What I see now is less HD on D* than I see on FIOS. That may ultimately change, but D's empty trumpeting has been going on for a long time-mainly because that's all they've got, for now.


Some specifics please.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Happy Camper said:


> Still, I never believe a darn thing that comes from the mouths of the overpromising, misleading D* marketing liars. I believe what I see on the channel guide. That's the only thing in this debate which is real. What I see now is less HD on D* than I see on FIOS. That may ultimately change, but D's empty trumpeting has been going on for a long time-mainly because that's all they've got, for now.


Not sure what you're talking about here. DirecTV has been saying for *3 years* now that after the launch of DirecTV 10 and 11 they would have the capacity for 150 national HD and 1500 local HD and the time estimate for all of that was the end of 2007.

Well guess what, they are right on schedule. DirecTV 10 goes up in less then 2 months.
Now DirecTV 11 may slip to early 2008 due to the SeaLaunch disaster, just the way things go.

So they are right on time to deliver by the end of this year basically every HD channel that is available (whatever the number). Then DirecTV 11 will give them room to grow.

So where have they lied? The only thing about their plan, again that they have been talking about for 3 years now, that may slip is the launch of the 2nd satellite. So unless DirecTV 10 has a problem they are right on schedule.
Again, where have they lied?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

"Promises", where are all these promises coming from. All the DirecTV press releases have say "Plans". Two different things.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

loudo said:


> "Promises", where are all these promises coming from. All the DirecTV press releases have say "Plans". Two different things.


The way some people on this board talk D* should put out a ten page dislaimer "in fine print" after their plan stating that is depends on the sats being delivered on time, launching, and working. Jeesh they can't control everything. Guess some people have never ordered something and its been backordered.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Christopher Gould said:


> The way some people on this board talk D* should put out a ten page dislaimer "in fine print" after their plan stating that is depends on the sats being delivered on time, launching, and working. Jeesh they can't control everything. Guess some people have never ordered something and its been backordered.


Sorry for the fun: Just how do you backorder a geosynchronous satellite that weighs 13,000 pounds? 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I remember the same type of discussion going on with D7S when it was delayed. The folks that were supposed to get new SD LIL's were all upset that D* missed the dates they announced. Yep, that satellite was also late due to SSL going bankrupt while it was being built, and I also remember something about E* filing a law suite against SSL which also held things up for a while, yep, all D*'s fault:sure:


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

IMHO, mostly E* fans that need to get it in while they can, because they don't have much longer before they have to get out to CC or BB to get new equipment for D*.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Sorry for the fun: Just how do you backorder a geosynchronous satellite that weighs 13,000 pounds?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


VISA or American Express?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> Sorry for the fun: Just how do you backorder a geosynchronous satellite that weighs 13,000 pounds?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Maybe it could be D12, waiting in the wings. Plus I believe that DirecTV 9S, launched last year, is an orbiting satellite that is a spare.


----------



## DIRECTV-11 (Apr 2, 2007)

I was paid for in cash actually.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

directv11 said:


> I was paid for in cash actually.


!rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

directv11 said:


> I was paid for in cash actually.


I can read contracts, you are under a payment plan and won't be totally paid off for quite some time. (And you have a very long warranty I've noticed.) 

Long live D10 and D11!

Tom


----------



## Spazzman (Oct 8, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *DirecTV CFO: HD Plans Moving Along*
> 
> See the rest of the article at: *BroadcastNewsroom*


Uhh.. This is called number fudging. It happens all of the time. What a joke.


----------

